# OXYCONTIN



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, It has been awhile since I have posted a topic so here it goes. My M.D. put me on oxycontin has anyone been on this before? I would like to hear all about it. Thank You for your time Pat


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi Pat, it's nice to see you again







I haven't taken oxycontin myself, but I'm sure others here must have so I'm bumping this up. Are you finding it's helping with your pain?


----------



## tazesmom (Oct 29, 2001)

I have taken both 15mg [not strong enough]and 30mg [to strong at times]I love the idea of constant pain relief but







if I take pain releaver when I dont need it I get very nauseated so for me xtra strength vicoden works better even though I have to wait for it to kick in I am in control.


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Pat, have you visited the Chronic Pain forum? It's here: http://www.mediboard.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=20


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi everyone, My computer broke down so I have not been on lately. Would you believe that the Oxycontin is really working for me!!!! I take 30mgs in the AM and 30mgs at night. This is the best that I have felt in 5 years no joke. I have high hopes that it continues to work I will keep everyone posted. Thanks for all the replys it is good to hear from you all again. Pat


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

Pat, that's great news, I'm glad you're feeling so good!


----------



## Jenrollie (Sep 29, 2003)

Hello,Every time I check into this bulletin board, I see the heading to your note and I cringe just a little. I just want to share with you my second hand experience with OXYCONTIN. My daughter was in a terrible accident in March of this year. She was hospitlaized for over 3 months. During that time, she was given many pain meds including Oxycontin. This one was the hardest for her to get off of. It seems to be pretty addictive. I hope that your doctor warned you of this and any other potential dangers. I'm glad to hear that you are feeling so much better, just be careful.


----------



## lbtweetie (Apr 9, 2002)

My doctor had me on this once and I was afraid because I had read so much about it being highly addictive. Well it turned out it didn't work for me.Best Wishes to you,


----------

